# puppy snoring



## Eddiesmum (Oct 13, 2010)

Eddie is really settled and the most adorable boy ever. At the moment he is asleep in his bed after a fun play session with the girls. He is snoring, while this is cute is it normal. He's not doing it that loudly but has totally conked out.

Wish i could post pics but our camera has broken


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

lol Delta is a snorer, Gypsy twitches in her sleep like she thinks she is running, Inca sucles like she is dreaming. of her mum, Exho does both and now Delta does both and snores lol


----------



## Dawny (Mar 28, 2010)

lol wispa is a snorer too, she like to get on the bed in the middle of the night and sleep on the pillow with me and boy can she snore!!!


----------

